# MRP Tech 7 Ampac 760 ?



## Don T (Dec 28, 2014)

Input 120VAC 60Hz

Output 23VDC, 18.5VAC

Total Output 20VA

This all sounds nice, but to a newbe like me with a LGB 2019S Mogel, I'd
really like to know the AMP's it puts out.

If any one out there knows, I'd really appreciate it! 

This is for an indoor layout!

Thank's in advance
Don T


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

In theory at 20v it puts out 1 amp. VA is volts times amps. It is a very poor guide. If you have two power supplies, the one with the higher VA should put out more power.

In theory at 10 volts it can handle 2 amps. The engine might not move, but if it did the power supply is, in theory capable of putting out 2 amps and at 0 volts it could handle 20 amps. 

20VA is minimal, especially with a mogul having smoke, lights and sound (?).

One of our EEs can probably do a better job of explaining VA.

Chuck


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

unfortunately, VA means at SOME voltage, the volts times amps equals the VA rating.

It is NOT true at all combinations of voltage or amps...

Normally it is not true at max volts.

A terrible way to rate transformers for large scale trains.

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

It is more than terrible when the VA rating is combined for both outputs and in the original post 20 va total for both.
THe AC output above would be great for driving the LGB EPL drives as LGB uses a 18 volt 500ma transformer (wall mount type).
Or use it for bench testing as most engines with no load will run OK on this. I run LGB 2 motor locos with working pantos on rollers on a LGB half amp starter supply transformer and if it does not run there is a bad motor in it.


----------

